# Bell Tree Fair Prizes Now Available



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2014)

Check out the shop to purchase the raffle and real-world prizes with your TBTF tickets!  And as always, exclusive Fair collectibles are also available.  

You can find more information about the prizes here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?244476-Prize-Booth

If you purchased a raffle or real-world item form the shop, leave it in your inventory and you will be entered into the raffle or contacted about how to have it shipped to you.



I personally recommend the awesome leaf pillow Kaiaa made or the prize pack.


----------



## Coach (Dec 3, 2014)

I really want to buy the prize pack! Need to save up more tickets.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 3, 2014)

I want the prize pack too! but the shipping cost to me (who lives in South East Asia)  might be expensive


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> I want the prize pack too! but the shipping cost to me (who lives in South East Asia)  might be expensive



You don't have to pay to ship it, so go for it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I personally recommend the awesome leaf pillow Kaiaa made or the prize pack (which ships worldwide).


Wait, it can ship worldwide now? Still says U.S. only lol.
Sorry, this is the first time I have seen it mentioned worldwide.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wait, it can ship worldwide now? Still says U.S. only lol.



The prize pack ships worldwide, not the pillow.  We could possibly offer an option for people out of the US to pay for the shipping of the "US only" items.  Would anyone be interested in that?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> The prize pack ships worldwide, not the pillow.  We could possibly offer an option for people out of the US to pay for the shipping of the "US only" items.  Would anyone be interested in that?


Aw. So close.
Depends on the costs. I wouldn't mind if its not too much to New Zealand.
I'm interesting in the pillow.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 3, 2014)

Dang, why I live in Spain and not in the uk TT 



Jeremy said:


> The prize pack ships worldwide, not the pillow.  We could possibly offer an option for people out of the US to pay for the shipping of the "US only" items.  Would anyone be interested in that?



I think it's a great idea! But only to places that the coin are dollars or pounds, no? U.U


----------



## Meadows (Dec 3, 2014)

I checked out the shop before seeing this post. lol Also I don't have many tickets at all and I really want more tickets, is there a code to send/receive tickets?


----------



## Chessa (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> The prize pack ships worldwide, not the pillow.  We could possibly offer an option for people out of the US to pay for the shipping of the "US only" items.  Would anyone be interested in that?



depends on the payment method and the costs


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 3, 2014)

Wendy Marvell said:


> I checked out the shop before seeing this post. lol Also I don't have many tickets at all and I really want more tickets, is there a code to send/receive tickets?



Not really haha.  They might announce one on Twitter like they said at the top of the page by the other annoucments, but that's a possible not-100%-gonna-happen thing. Just keep entering contests/events and everything like that and you'll get tickets.


----------



## Cory (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I personally recommend the awesome leaf pillow Kaiaa made or the prize pack.



Did she sew it with her hands or a machine?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2014)

Cory said:


> Did she sew it with her hands or a machine?



I don't know, she could have hired child labor in a sweat shop for all I know.


----------



## Cory (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I don't know, she could have hired child labor in a sweat shop for all I know.



That's nice


----------



## Coach (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I don't know, she could have hired child labor in a sweat shop for all I know.



This is great, because I'm pretty sure she said she was a substitute teacher.


----------



## Cory (Dec 3, 2014)

Coach said:


> This is great, because I'm pretty sure she said she was a substitute teacher.



Wow I was thinking about going there, but I was like "na that's mean" but u went there


----------



## Coach (Dec 3, 2014)

Also, can you only buy one of each prize? Like you cant add more than one to your cart / inventory?


----------



## lazuli (Dec 3, 2014)

[shakes fist at kaiaa] (；￣Д￣) shame on u

the prizes are sweet but i doubt my mom would let me give my address to internet strangers to send me things


----------



## Locket (Dec 3, 2014)

computertrash said:


> [shakes fist at kaiaa] (；￣Д￣) shame on u
> 
> the prizes are sweet but i doubt my mom would let me give my address to internet strangers to send me things



Yeah. Plus I need to do homework.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2014)

Coach said:


> Also, can you only buy one of each prize? Like you cant add more than one to your cart / inventory?



No, you can buy whatever.


----------



## Geoni (Dec 3, 2014)

If I get a prize pack can I ask you guys to postpone shipping until a little later in the month? I'll be at a different address soon.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2014)

Dad said:


> If I get a prize pack can I ask you guys to postpone shipping until a little later in the month? I'll be at a different address soon.



Yes.  Also, I won't be sending them out for a few weeks anyway.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 3, 2014)

Damn looking at all the stuff in the shop now.
I don't know what to get. D:


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Damn looking at all the stuff in the shop now.
> I don't know what to get. D:



It's funny that people (apparently) like collectibles more than physical prizes.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> It's funny that people (apparently) like collectibles more than physical prizes.



I think part of it is also people having those collectibles on the side to trade/sell them for games since game codes on TBT marketplace are big right now.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I think part of it is also people having those collectibles on the side to trade/sell them for games since game codes on TBT marketplace are big right now.



Oh well that's probably not a good reason then because there's a high probababilty that we will stop allowing it!   We discussed it for a while, but then it seemed like not that many people were trying to trade the codes.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 3, 2014)

I want one of those adorable leaf pillows! Hoping I can get enough tickets to buy one 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> Oh well that's probably not a good reason then because there's a high probababilty that we will stop allowing it!   We discussed it for a while, but then it seemed like not that many people were trying to trade the codes.



Also, BEWARE sellers. I got screwed over by a certain someone (whom I thought was 100% trustworthy) on the forum. 
Tried to trade a game code and they put me through a ton of bull****.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 3, 2014)

I have no tickets at all. I'm talentless.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I have no tickets at all. I'm talentless.



You can easily get a good amount of tickets without talent.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> You can easily get a good amount of tickets without talent.



I don't have a brain either, though.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 3, 2014)

I might wait and see if another shipping option comes up before I enter for any physical prizes (I'm in Canada). I'm totally after that Prima guide!

Question; Any idea when the raffles will be drawn? Not an exact date, just if it will be after all of the contests are over (and tickets awarded) or not. I'd rather wait and see what my ticket situation is before spending them.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 3, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I don't have a brain either, though.



you could try the new leaf photo challenge thing. p simple. caption the picture is also easy so like


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I might wait and see if another shipping option comes up before I enter for any physical prizes (I'm in Canada). I'm totally after that Prima guide!
> 
> Question; Any idea when the raffles will be drawn? Not an exact date, just if it will be after all of the contests are over (and tickets awarded) or not. I'd rather wait and see what my ticket situation is before spending them.



Yes, the raffles will be drawn after everything is over.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Yes, the raffles will be drawn after everything is over.



Great, tysm! c:


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 3, 2014)

Yay raffles! Too bad I won't have any tickets until the 18th lol.


----------



## windfall (Dec 3, 2014)

So many "only ships to the US" things @_@ oh well. 
the pillow is so cute! how big is it? 

(shame it doesn't ship internationally.)
/student budget orz


----------



## unintentional (Dec 4, 2014)

As soon as I get the rest of those tickets I'm getting me that prima guide and saving up again for the patch <3


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2014)

windfall said:


> So many "only ships to the US" things @_@ oh well.
> the pillow is so cute! how big is it?
> 
> (shame it doesn't ship internationally.)
> /student budget orz



Literally I personally would pay kaiaa irl money for one

kaiaa do you have an etsy


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 5, 2014)

//waits patiently for my 5 tickets


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is where I would ask this, but would the white feathers ever be restocked at some point? i've been waiting so long to be able to get one and it's like the one collectible I reallllllllllly want. I've been saving up my tickets for that, but there's only 4 left so I'm worried I won't be able to get it :ccc


----------



## Flop (Dec 13, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Literally I personally would pay kaiaa irl money for one
> 
> kaiaa do you have an etsy


This.

I do not mind paying.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Literally I personally would pay kaiaa irl money for one
> 
> kaiaa do you have an etsy



Yeah, don't think I'm gonna be able to snag one of the 4 in the store, so the raffle is the best I can do. But I would TOTALLY buy one. ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

nvm-


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 23, 2014)

Leaf pillows are this big for anyone that was wondering.



Spoiler: size comparison to 3DS XL


----------



## windfall (Dec 23, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Leaf pillows are this big for anyone that was wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: size comparison to 3DS XL



Woah that's huge!! Wish I got enough tickets in time for it @_@ oh well.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 24, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Leaf pillows are this big for anyone that was wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: size comparison to 3DS XL



that is bigger than i thought 

i hope i win the raffle


----------

